# 2 EMT students shot to death in class



## RALS504 (Feb 14, 2008)

We need to honor those that give thier lives in training & preformance of thier services. Unfortunately we have two more to add to that ever growing list, Karsheika Graves 21, and Taneshia Butler 26. Rest in peace.

Full story:
http://www.jems.com/news_and_articles/news/EMT_Students_Killed_in_Shooting.html


----------



## seanm028 (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow.  May they rest in peace.


----------



## disassociative (Feb 14, 2008)

My God, what a tragedy.

Why was this college not taking measures in light of recent events, such as locking the doors upon entry to class, etc? Every college I attend locks the doors once class is in session, and doors beside entrances(two doors for one room) are ALWAYS kept locked for safety reasons.)


----------



## Megz7464 (Feb 14, 2008)

? why were they shot to death? was there just some psycho that came into the classroom or was it someone they knew or what...explain a little more...


----------



## Megz7464 (Feb 14, 2008)

ooh i apologize...didnt seen the link you had for the full story...:huh:


----------



## LIFEGUARDAVIDAS (Feb 14, 2008)

Sad news. 

They were nursing students according to the editor's correction>

"... 

EMT Students Killed in Louisiana Shooting
The Bismarck Tribune (La.) 
2008 Feb 10 
JEMS.com Editor's Note:  The AP story "EMT Students Killed in Louisiana Shooting" contains an error. The Louisiana Tech students who were killed were nursing students in an EMT classroom. JEMS.com apologizes for reprinting the error. For an updated story, read  "Mourners gather, remember friends." 

BATON ROUGE, La. -- A woman whose daughter killed two fellow students in a college classroom before committing suicide said Saturday she'll be "haunted to the end of my days for what my child has done." 

Jennie Williams issued a statement through police offering sympathy to the families of the women who police said were killed by her daughter Friday at Louisiana Technical College. 

Williams said she could not explain why 23-year-old Latina Williams killed the two women, then turned the .357-caliber revolver on herself and committed suicide. 

"In this tragedy, just like you, we have many questions but no answers. As Latina's mother, I will not try to rationalize or make excuses for her action," said Williams, of Centreville, Miss. 

Police said they have not determined the motive for the shootings that killed Karsheika Graves, 21, and Taneshia Butler, 26, both of Baton Rouge. About 20 people were in the emergency medical technology class early Friday. 

Police Sgt. Don Kelly said Williams entered the room, spoke with the instructor and left, then returned through another door and fired six rounds, killing both victims. Kelly said she then reloaded and shot herself in the head. 

In her statement, Jennie Williams said: "I pray God will give you strength to come through this. I will be haunted to the end of my days for what my child has done." 

Classes tentatively were scheduled to resume Wednesday, said Jim Henderson, vice president of the Louisiana Community and Technical College System. 

The school of about 800 student offers classes in a dozen subjects including early emergency medical technology, childhood education, practical nursing and welding. 

..."

May they rest in peace. 


Guri


----------



## bonedog (Feb 14, 2008)

Very sad, I saw tonight there was another mass school shooting today also.

About time they had some law's to prevent easy gun access to the psych cases, maybe make people take a shooter's license, similar to driving.


----------



## RALS504 (Feb 15, 2008)

Bonedog we need to stop giving false hope of "gun free zones" and allow law abiding citizens to carry firearms concealed every where including schools. This tragedy could have played out just as bad with a car as a weapon or some gasoline & a lighter. We need to focus on the evil doer and not blame inanimate objects!! I will save the rest of my rant for another forum. 

Secondly, the fact that they were nursing student has no bearing. They were EMT students in an EMT training class to me that qualifies as a line of duty death to me. We need to thank them for the sacrifice.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 15, 2008)

That really is sad to hear.


----------



## bonedog (Feb 15, 2008)

RALS we all need licenses to drive, why not to shoot?

That plus the recommendation of 2 profesionals as to your psychiatric stability, maybe no more dead kids....

Simple logic that is applied to all aspects of society, we have to be licensed to give drugs that have the potential to kill.

Guns are just tools to kill, licensure would be the only logical solution.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 16, 2008)

Actually they were nursing students in the EMT training lab classroom. Second, they were not "on duty" so line of duty does not apply. Tragic, yes. 

Can we ever protect a similar event, probably no. It is scary to teach these days, not knowing what "whacko" may turn immediately. Perhaps to having an physical perform, (which I suggest) to also have an emotional well being check to see if the student meets stability criteria for the field. 

We really do not need people that require various medications to keep their emotional affect stable during the day. 


R/r 911


----------



## TKO (Feb 16, 2008)

Very sad indeed.  What a sad world, really.

I don't think guns everywhere and licensure of those guns will be a solution to this growing problem.  Citizens and the Gov't are just going to have to wake up and stop using lethal force for everything.  Start by making bullets a world harder to obtain, and rubber bullets for self defense only.  I know some people will still make their own, but that can't be a reason to not try.

There's just no reason for any of this.  It can be managed better than it is.  A weapon free-for-all just makes getting guns easier for everyone and whether it is one victim, two victims or 100 victims, well, they are all too many.

Rubber bullets now!  Let the police and military have their lethal rounds prn, but if you just want to keep the king of England from stealing your stereo, then rubber bullets is more than sufficient.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 16, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers to their their loved ones.......-_-


----------

